# How do I safely move a 15 gallon tank



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

I want to move my 15 gallon shrimp tank into my new stand. The shrimps have only been in a week so I don't want to mess up their water by taking too much out. What would be the best way to move it. The distance is about 6 feet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Drain as much water as you can and then move the tank and put the same water (better if you only put 75% back in and change 25%). Any time I disturb the tank I try to do a water change. It's really as easy as that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks, i can't believe it but it never occurred to me to save the water


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Be sure to put whatever it is you're using to filter your tank into the old tank water to save as much as the bacteria as you can


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

put the water into a large tote container and move the shrimp with the tank. 15 gallons really is very little. I have moved a 20 gallon half full of water with no problems with the tank.
make sure to remove all the ornaments, logs or such that might fall over and hurt the shrimps of course.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

turn off all the electiric ,take out all the water,then careful take the tank, hold the centre of the tank ( on the bottom)


----------

